# 2PC`s per Lan verbinden, einen von denen per Wlan mit Router verbinden Internet auf beide Pcs



## Hamleterror (8. November 2011)

Ja Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte 2 Computer per Netzwerkkabel verbinden (Windows 7 und Win XP) und mit beiden Rechnern ins Internet.
Allerdings verfügt nur der XP Rechner über WLAN.

Jetzt hab ich mich schon überall durchgeklickt und ein wenig mit Ad-hoc und Verbindungen überbrücken gespielt aber
ich komme nicht weiter, was auch daran liegt das ich nicht sehr viel Ahnung von Win 7 habe 

Das Netzwerk zwischen den PC`s kriege ich zustande, der XP PC kommt auch ins Internet, aber der Win 7 Rechner sagt
das er keinen Internetzgriff hat  Jemand eine Idee was ich Einstellen muss?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## cultraider (8. November 2011)

um beide computer miteinander mit einem netzwerkkabel zu verbinden benötigst du ersteinmal ein crossoverpatchkabel.
(also wenn du kein hub oder switch hast)
und du musst eine netzwerkbrücke erstellen und zwar mit der lanverbindung zum anderen rechner und mit der wlanverbindung ins inet.

musst halt mal etwas rumfummeln, dauert n bissl bis man sich da durchgefuchst hat 

ist aber auch blöd  zu erklären sorry


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2011)

Er brauch nicht unbedingt ein Crossover Kabel.
Heutige LANs im PC haben zumeist AutoMDIX.
Sie erkennen also was für ein Kabel angeschlossen ist ind belegen intern die Ports passend um.

Sehe ich das Richtig?
Router ~WLAN~ XP-PC <-Kabel-> Win7 PC
Wenn du das hardwaretechnisch so realisiert hast, must du beim XP-PC noch die "Internetverbindungsfreigabe" einrichten / aktivieren.
HIER ein kleines HowTo direkt von MS.

Aber wärs nicht praktikabler den Non-Internet-PC mit nem WLAN USB Stick oder ner WLAN-PCI(e) Karte aufzurüsten??
Oder in per DLAN an den Router anzuschließen??


----------



## Hamleterror (8. November 2011)

Danke für die Tipps, ich werd mich mal der Internetverbindungsfreigabe zuwenden.
Das Kabel dürfte kein Problem sein, die Verbindung steht ja zwischen den PC`s nur das Inet kommt nicht zu PC2

Klar, den auch einfach über WLAN reinhauen wäre am einfachsten aber vom Standpunkt des Rechners kriege ich
einfach kein gescheites Netz aufgebaut, schon diverse KArten/Sticks ausprobiert 

Ich hoffe mal das die Internetverbindungsfreigabeanweisung mich weiter bringt


----------



## $DaViD$ (8. November 2011)

Wie schon gesagt wurde von der_yappi versuchs mal mit DLAN ist echt eine tolle Sache, nur die Hardware ist einbisschen teuer 

AC Inter-Tech PowerLAN Adapter Nitrox PLA-200 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Hamleterror (8. November 2011)

Problem gelöst 

Hatte beim Rechner ohne direkte Internetverbindung nur vergessen die statische ip auf eine automatische zu ändern.
Dann hat alles so funktioniert wie ichs wollte dank gemeinsamer netzwerkverbindung 

Jo DLAN kenn ich auch, aber für den moment reicht mir die Möglichkeit wie sie jetzt ist, da brauch ich auch nix kaufen 

danke an alle!


----------

